

Tagmask aims to curb information overload for programmers - pankratiev
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/05/05/tagmask-aims-to-curb-information-overload-for-programmers/

======
BenSS
You can already do this yourself with yahoo pipes & google reader. I'm not
really seeing the value - especially for programmer types! Now, for less
technical folks it might be more valuable. However, they may not realize that
they need or want such filtering and aggregation.

~~~
pankratiev
The value is that you have a feed of relevant posts and can easily discover
new interesting people.

------
swanson
Seems similar to coder.io - you subscribe to hashtags like #mongodb, #ruby,
etc and it spits out a list of stories

~~~
pankratiev
Tagmask provides more flexible filtering and allows users to submit different
types of posts (Link, Note, Code snippet etc)

------
jradakov
I can see this being really cool. I'm interested to see where it goes.

